# Bunny living in a aquarium?



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 16, 2011)

Umm...I really hope I am wrong about this but in this ad on craigslist: http://york.craigslist.org/pet/2216767006.html She metions her bunny comes with its TANK AND STAND....WTF?! She cant be serious..I pray that bunny is not living in an aquarium! :shock:


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

Well if it's a big tank I guess it wouldn't be to bad but anything big enough for a rabbit just as well be used as a nice fish tank. Unless it's one of those shelf aquarium but those are still kind of small. Also cleaning out the tank would be a pain because it's probably a glass one. The plastic tanks are normal sold as kits. Now that I think about it she could probably got more for the tank and stand alone.

hehe bunny aquarium what would be neat but I would rather have fish in my 75 gallon tank.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 16, 2011)

It just seams so WRONG either way


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2011)

The bunny adds on Craigslist make me ill. I guess that is one place people dump them when they don't know how to take care of a rabbit.


----------



## Leowyldemi (Feb 16, 2011)

i don't know, i would think it wouldn't have good ventilation and probably be hot and smelly for the rabbit


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 16, 2011)

*Byfuzzerabbit wrote: *


> Well if it's a big tank I guess it wouldn't be to bad but anything big enough for a rabbit just as well be used as a nice fish tank. Unless it's one of those shelf aquarium but those are still kind of small.


Regardless of size, I don't think it's right for a rabbit to live in a tank. They have basically no air flow and I'd imagine it would get hot in there pretty easy. 

Ads on any buy and sell site are generally sickening anyways. Poor bunnies


----------

